# Books Recommended by our Members (October 2010)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in September, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34578.msg626374.html#msg626374

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just finished the Circle Trilogy by Nora Roberts and really really enjoyed it.

It has shape shifters, witches, vampires, demon hunters and sorcerers. Some action and danger, turmoil, struggles, personal demons and a whole lot of love.
What more could you ask for in a book?

I was actually really sad to see this series end and am having a hard time trying to decide what to read next.
Three books was way too short!

The first in the series is Morrigan's Cross.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I got this book when I saw it for free after getting my wife's K2 after Mothers Day and just now got a chance to read it on my K3. It was a GREAT book, a lot of fun. Action but with tons of plot and suspense and a little hokey dialogue but some of the characters seemed like they would say it so it wasn't distracting. I'm going to start on his follow up in the series which came out recently following the same main character Jonathan "Digger" Graves called Hostage Zero. Gotta say I had a hard time getting through After America even though I loved Without Warning but when I started reading No Mercy I couldn't put it down and it wasn't just the beautiful font and contrast of the K3 that was the reason.

I think if you like mystery/suspense/military type stuff this would be a fun read.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

A tale of two families covering three generations over sixty years... excellent read!


----------



## KBisGr8 (Jan 13, 2009)

I loved Kane and Abel also and, after I read it, found out that it is actually the second book in the Kane and Abel series. Here is the order of the books in the series:

Shall We Tell the President?
Kane and Abel
The Prodigal Daughter

I haven't read the other two but they are on my TBR list since I enjoyed Kane and Abel so much.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I had no idea it was book 2! I've only read this one, but eventually I planned to get around to the other two. For those concerned though, Kane & Abel was totally enjoyable on its own.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thin Blood by our very own Vicki Tyley.










*My Review*

As the result of a surreptitious plan to extract information for a story, which may help boost her career as a journalist, Jacinta Deller finds herself entangled in the complicated lives of a couple, Craig and Narelle Edmonds. Craig Edmonds is suspected of having murdered his first wife. Jacinta quickly forms a bond with his second wife, Narelle. Not operating as a journalist anymore, but as a deeply concerned friend, Jacinta is torn between her loyalty to Narelle and her innate instinct to assist her brother, who is investigating the case, gather information.

Thin Blood had me hooked right from the start. I was immediately drawn to both Jacinta and Narelle's characters, both very well fleshed and relatable. Vicki Tyley's style is captivating and entertaining. Vicki, thank you for a great read, I look forward to reading your new novel, Sleight Malice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm about a third of the way through this and it's already got me hook, line, and sinker. The story is thought-provoking and confident in its believability. The narration is excellent. This has been one of those books on my radar for a while and I'm sorry I waited so long to dive in!

--Jason


----------



## BayChriz (May 16, 2010)

*Life as we knew it* by Susan Beth Pfeffer (sorry don't have the hang of the image thingie yet).

I just finished it yesterday and I absolutely LOVED it! I have heard that there is two more books and I will definately be looking for them.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

911jason said:


> A tale of two families covering three generations over sixty years... excellent read!


Very good book! I've read this one twice over the years.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just finished _Silent in the Grave_ by Deanna Rayborn and I loved it! It is the first book in the Lady Julia Grey series.

I actually purchased the bundle package (the first three books) and already started on the second because I liked them so much.

They are set in the late 1800's. I never realized how much I loved this era but it seems lately I have read a lot of books set in the 19th century. I also love mysteries and a little romance so these are right up that alley.

Several members here recommended them months ago and I just finally gave them a try and I wish I would have started them earlier. They are fabulous!



Doesn't look like the image is working right now but the link should still take you there.


----------



## JamieDeBree (Oct 1, 2010)

May I submit A Reaper's Tale by Adam Slade? I finished it recently and found it to be both hilarious and engaging....an excellent urban fantasy/dark humor read.


----------



## Arctos (Sep 30, 2010)

I have just bought Band Of Brothers by Steven Ambrose, as I have watched the HBO series both on TV and BluRay now it's time to read the book.

My part British pension has just been banked, which also helped pay for my K3, and now will be used to fund some ebooks for it... 

Edit: Found the link generator thingy... 



Band of Brothers: E Company, 506th Regiment, 101st Airborne from Normandy to Hitler's Eagle's Nest


----------



## gone (May 8, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm about a third of the way through this and it's already got me hook, line, and sinker. The story is thought-provoking and confident in its believability. The narration is excellent. This has been one of those books on my radar for a while and I'm sorry I waited so long to dive in!
> 
> --Jason


I read the sample of this one and was quite intrigued. The buzz on it is really something. Going to have to buy it now lol.


----------



## gone (May 8, 2010)

Imogen, I agree that Thin Blood is very good, but I actually enjoyed Vicky's book, Sleight Malice, even more. She seems to be developing as a writer quickly. I thought it was better than Thin Blood by leaps and bounds and TB wasn't at all shabby.

Wish I could figure out how to post links and book pics here, sorry if my post looks boring.

Also, quoting wouldn't work either. I tried it 3 times, no luck.

It seems that I can quote everyone BUT Imogen. If I hit quote on her post, it just takes me to Quick Reply...every time. Strange.


----------



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

Acheron by Sherrilyn Kenyan. I'm 3/4 the way through and love it!!

http://www.amazon.com/Acheron-Dark-Hunter-Book-12-ebook/dp/B0011UJLL2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1286378701&sr=1-1


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished reading Gabriela Popa's Kafka's House. It's a marvelous semi-autobiographical novel about a child's life in Romania during the Cold wat era.


----------



## MFrank (Oct 9, 2010)

I Recommend (5 stars):

My Heresy
By Maryam Schoenbeck
Kindle Edition at http://amzn.com/B0043M6K6Y

Here's a blend of Harlequin style hot stuff with a dash of Grisham and pinch of suspense.
Great backdrop - Paris and the Riviera. Interesting character development - thirtysomething Ivy League attorneys obsessively compelled to the darker side. Hold on to your seats! this is an emotionally bumpy &#8230;
Here's a blend of Harlequin style hot stuff with a dash of Grisham and pinch of suspense.
Great backdrop - Paris and the Riviera. Interesting character development - thirtysomething Ivy League attorneys obsessively compelled to the darker side. Hold on to your seats! this is an emotionally bumpy rollercoaster-of-a-read.

One thing I like about Maryam Schonbeck is that she is a practicing attorney and
has professional background that gives credence to a lot of the plot's details.

Maryam Schonbeck, the author of My Heresy, is very approachable. Her web site
www.myheresy.com has the 1st 4 chapters of the book online. Readers can even
email her [email protected]

--MFrank


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

the last couple of months I read

Graceling: Loved it
The Girl with the dragon tattoo: still reading. loving it
reread time travellers wife: really loved it

I'm slowing down, so I'll be looking up your recommendations for the next few weeks.


----------



## Laurensaga (Sep 29, 2010)

This book has everything sex, drugs, and rock and roll (really it does).

It begins when Jenny is a toddler and she realizes she is poz-nuss. Things don't get better for her as she grows. Everything, and I mean everything she touches, dies until she and Seth (the highschool heart throb) form an unlikely frindship. Ashleigh (the most poular girl in school and Seth's girlfriend) can't stand Jenny Mittens (named this because she always wears gloves) and can't stand for her to have antyhing even one friendship. The budding frindship starts to turn romantic and Jenny moves from minor annoyance to top of the Ashliegh hit list.

The story progresses at a good pace and you can't help sympathysizing with Jenny. Ashleigh reminds me of the mastermind villians in a lot of comics, but she is so well written you can believe it. The ending was satisfying in a way you rarely get in real life.

I thouroughly enjoyed this book. It was a great can't put it down read. I would recommend it to anyone over 15 (just due to some sex scenes). If you like paranormal with a twist then this is totally worth it.

http://www.amazon.com/Jenny-Pox-ebook/dp/B003X9775G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1286810942&sr=8-2


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Can I recommend more than one? I don't straight our recommend very often, but....

First, on The Book - it was very good, but I came away with some mixed feelings, my review is there if you are interested, but it's most definitely absolutely 100% worth a read. Read it on your Kindle, the experience is kinda weird - actually, really weird. Just go buy it.

Very mainstream book, I know, but The Passage - this was really good. I knew it would be, but I really very much enjoyed it. Yes, there's vampires in it, but it's not truly a part of the story - it is, but... it's not really a vampire book, at least not what you might expect. I'm probably not making sense, but... Long, epic length!


Also throwing out a KB member book (Calico Pennants) I read during a 24-hour insane read-a-thon I took part in on Saturday. This one shocked me it was so good, I really wasn't expecting to enjoy it so much. I'm going to have to hit up the author to a blog interview for me or something.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi all. I'd really like to recommend this fantastic book by an author friend of mine. For sheer entertainment and suspense, it's hard to beat. It's powerful, punchy and quite simply a great thriller. Enjoy...


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd like to recommend an ebook by a friend who has been writing for a long time but is new to Kindle: Deja Vu In A Dream: A True Short Story, by T. St. Laurent

It is a true short story (I'd guess about 30-50 pages maybe) about his experiences in Catholic school in southern New Hampshire in the '50s and how they haunted him until about age 60. I thought it was humorously written and entertaining, although a bit disturbing at times too.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello fellow KBer's,

I just finished Lisa Dewar's debut novel _Kiss her, Kill her_ and I loved it. The story follows the twisted soul of crazed serial killer Tarryn Cooper Love as he tries to please his mother by besting her idol Ted Bundy in total kills. The story takes an ominous turn when Tarryn develops deep emotional feelings for would be victim number 37. Lisa has creative a fast paced and suspenseful novel with a surprise ending.

In full disclosure, Lisa is a good friend that I met in New York earlier this year at a writer's conference and have eagerly anticipated the release of her novel. I hope you all agree!

http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Her-Kill-ebook/dp/B00466HJA8/ref=sr_1_1?ieUTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287076891&sr=1-1


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

KBisGr8 said:


> I loved Kane and Abel also and, after I read it, found out that it is actually the second book in the Kane and Abel series. Here is the order of the books in the series:
> 
> Shall We Tell the President?
> Kane and Abel
> ...


according to Amazon its Kane And Abel, the Prodigal Daughter and then Shall We tell the President


----------



## Mitch2742 (Oct 11, 2010)

I strongly recommend Blindness by Jose Saramago.



_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

I recommend "On Folly Beach" by Karen White. I've read several of her books, but this one stands out. It goes back and forth between 1942 to 2009.

http://www.amazon.com/On-Folly-Beach-ebook/dp/B003L785T2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287181039&sr=1-1


----------



## Frank J. Smith (Oct 18, 2010)

Re-read "Eagle has Landed" by Jack Higgans. Was better then the first time!
Now in the middle of "American Assassin" by Vince Flynn.


----------



## misspink (Oct 18, 2010)

I loved Chris Moore's A Dirty Job. Recent widow and second-hand store owner gets appointed a death merchant, has to go a retrieve soul vessels before the bad underground guys do. Really wickedly funny, great characters, good plot and I still sort of miss the characters.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've just finished reading Bill Flynn's A Drumbeat Too Near, a marvelous World War II novel.



JimC


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi,

Now that I've finally gotten used to the site, I've started to download books to read and just had to drop by and recommend this one!!



It's exceptionally funny, totally off the wall. I read it a couple of days ago and I'm still chuckling about it. It's an adult humour book, and one that I highly recommend you dip into.

Mel  

_--- created KindleBoards ebook link_


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Just finished this is book last night. It's SO stinkin' funny.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> Just finished this is book last night. It's SO stinkin' funny.


Ok, this better be good! I just spent 3 bucks on it!  Looked funny enough to try for the price.


----------



## ejkolodziej (Oct 28, 2010)

I would recommend Mad, Bad, and Blonde by Cathie Linz! I just did a review on the book at www.vampyrekisses.com I think her writing is superb! 
I would submit an image ... but i haven't figured out how to do that yet. Still new to this site! 

Anyways,

Liz ^_^


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

RJ Keller said:


> Just finished this is book last night. It's SO stinkin' funny.


I second this one. Out-and-out HILARIOUS.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

_I resurrected this recommendation from the August thread since _Lonely Is The Soldier_ is today's KindleBoards' Book of the Day._



Jeffry Hepple's Lonely is the Soldier is an outstanding saga that spans the career of a lone special forces soldier. The story follows R.A. Lincoln from the late 70's all the way through the post-9/11 era, taking the reader along on campaigns in Beirut, Columbia, Nicaragua, Panama, Mogadishu, Afghanistan and Iraq. While "Link" finds many successes in his military endeavors, he also encounters heartbreak and personal tragedy in his life away from the battlefields.

As a fan of Tom Clancy and Vince Flynn, among other great authors in the genre, I can honestly say I now include Jeff Hepple in my personal top-5 list of favorite authors. This book is approximately 2.5 to 3 times longer than the average Kindle book I have purchased. I think it easily could have been split into a series of books, but I'm grateful to the author for giving the reader so much for just $2.99.

It's honestly a bargain at any price, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

At 3 bucks it probably is worth it and i'm also a fan of Clancy as well... I checked out the link to see the reviews and started reading one and thought this guy just stole your review from this site, then I realized you gave that review there too.   I think I will check it out though! How is the action described in it? All first person? Heavy on descriptions of weaponry or more on the interaction between the soliders? Thanks!


----------



## jbriordan (Sep 23, 2009)

I really like this guys writing and sense of humor. Thanks for the heads up on his most recent.


----------



## nelmsm (Dec 24, 2009)

jbriordan said:


> I really like this guys writing and sense of humor. Thanks for the heads up on his most recent.


Read Mercury Falls and about a third of the way tor the other and this guy writes some very funny stuff. Had one line I couldn't get out of my head last night and just kept laughing out of the blue, wife was thinking I'd been drinking on the sly or something.


----------

